# Wants Imperial guard have paypal



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I am looking for a metal Imperial Guard Lord Commissar
Painted unpainted just as long as it is metal I am in

And I am alway looking for decent buys on Steel Legions troopers
They must be unmoded and uncut meaning the the little metal tab at the base of there foot and there las guns unpainted is my prefrence as I would just end up stripping them anyway so I wont pay estra for nice paint jobs as I paint my own.


----------

